# Our Babies!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so late doing birth announcements! I've been so busy, and when I am not busy I am exhausted. I've been coming down with a sinus/allergy infection the last several days, and it's really hitting me today, ugh.

We had babies a little over a week ago:

Luna had twin does on 1/29/16
Fullblood Boer

Squeak - I called her Squeak, because she was a screamer the first couple of days, then became hoarse and could only squeak. My daughter decided the name would stick lol









Harmony









Wysteria had twins on 1/30/16
They are 88% Boer

Leia (yes like Princess Leia lol)









Simon









and...

Dixie kidded 1/31/16 - as some may know she is the one we had a horrible delivery with, and her boy sadly has Parrot Mouth (first for us in over 70 kids!). Regardless, we absolutely adore him.










Dixie is still on the mend after her awful kidding experience. She still isn't eating grain, but eats her grass hay & alfalfa hay, nibbles at the grain/alfalfa pellets, she's drinking lots of water, and is more active. Still not enough milk for Alvin, so we'll continue to supplement him. He's such a happy baby.

Squeak is the smallest, and the most outgoing! We absolutely LOVE her, she is so friendly, and sweet. But she is naughty - always leaving mom to adventure and explore. She learned real fast she can go through all of the gates :lol:
My youngest daughter has claimed her. 
Pics when she was 2-3 days old




































Alvin giving mama kisses









Harmony and Squeak taking off from mom









Squeak 









This past weekend:

Alvin


















Harmony









My son babysitting Wysteria when we had everyone together for a while. 









My son holding Squeak, Lily and Sugar (2 of Snow Whites 4 week old triplets)









Sugar is the 'class clown' and very spoiled!









My daughter, and Simon (her market wether)



























Leia


















Lily - 4 weeks old (Snow White's triplet)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Stormy & Sugar (Snow White's triplets)



























Sierra's reaction to meeting her little brother, Simon lol









Maggie is completely fascinated with Simon


















Stormy giving my daughter kisses









And my daughter gives her one right back! 









Some videos...

Snow White's girls last week, they are a hoot!!! It's always 'follow the leader' 





Friday afternoon, my daughter giving Alvin his bottle. Little dark head doe is Squeak, light head is Harmony. Dixie wanted Alvin's bottle lol Squeak makes me laugh, she comes up to him like 'Dude, what are you doing?'


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are so cute!!! I can't wait for mine to start popping!

By the way, I generally don't care for white goats, but your Stormy is gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a great group of kids!  Alvin is such a stud.  Snow White's girls have gotten so big!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So adorable...great pics!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

They are super adorable!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Super adorable pics of 2 and 4 legged kids! I just love Squeak. She is gorgeous.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So nice.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking goats. looks like your daughter is happy.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice kids look to be doing very well


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All so adorable but Leia looks spectacular!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, I appreciate it!
I am fighting a sinus infection, felt it coming on all week, so it killed me to not go out and see the babies today! School was called off, so the kids did barn chores/feeding through the day, and hubby and kids did evening chores. Going out to do chores, and visit with everyone is always the highlight for me, so I better kick this bug in the butt soon!  

I absolutely love Alvin, I really wish he didn't have parrot mouth, but in a way it gives him more personality! He's such a sweet guy, we all adore him very much. I think my son is becoming attached to him. My hope is that my son can show him as a market wether, and judges won't knock him for his mouth. I think at first my son was a bit embarrassed at the thought, but now that he spends so much time with him, I don't think it matters. 
I was watching them this evening through the window, running back and forth in front of the barn playing, so cute ♥ 
We're in a very cold spell right now, high in the low 20s, lows in the teens, then eventually in the single digits - yuck  So the little ones are only coming out a few times a day right now, and I can only imagine they are driving their mom's crazy in the stalls!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful kids! Congrats!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful kids (2 legged and 4 legged!). congrats - and super pics:hugs:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I sure can't wait to get back out with the camera! The weather has been really lousy this past week, cold and today it's finally warmed up to 31, but is cloudy/dreary. It's supposed to get nasty this weekend into early next week - first bitter cold tomorrow 18H/4L YUCK! Then snow chances Sun-Tues, maybe light at the end of the tunnel after that? lol.

Alvin is no longer being supplemented on a bottle! Yesterday he wanted less, and less of his bottles, and this morning his belly felt full. Dixie is doing much better, back to her stubborn, bratty self! She is finally starting to eat a little grain! She ate about 1lb. of grain between last night/this morning, and ate about 1/2lb. when I fed this morning. That is a major improvement. 

Wysteria's boy, Simon makes me laugh! He is going to be one to reckon with the ladies, haha! I put Wysteria and Snow White together and worried Snow White's older babies would pick on Wysteria's kids. Nope, Simon lets them know he is the boy. It was so funny, yesterday one of the girls started to bully him and he started blubbering the famous baby 'what-what' at her, and pawing at her, and she couldn't get away from him fast enough! The funny part is, he seems to like hanging out with them more than he does with his mom & sister! Silly boy, sadly he doesn't know it yet, but he will be banded at 8 weeks old!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol. Don't ruin his dreams, let him keep the hope alive till the last possible moment. Aren't bucklings silly. My oldest two we call humpty and dumpty.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Stunning pictures, as usual!! :-D What gorgeous babies. I'm happy to hear Dixie is doing better! :woohoo:

I absolutely love Harmony!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So this evening, just after dark when we were finishing up outside, my oldest daughter and I were standing by the barn, and we could hear Simon behind the barn with Snow White's girls...lol!!! OMG, he had us laughing so hard! I guess we should let him dream for a while, he'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow. At least he is harassing the older girls and giving his sister a break! 

Dixie is definitely feeling better, she ate a little over 1lb. of feed this evening, and I gave her another lb. she doesn't want her alfalfa pellets, but she has alfalfa hay, and her grass mix hay. 
Alvin is such a character! He runs at you and attacks (jumps up so excited). Of course we need to curb the jumping habit, but it's so heartwarming that he is such a happy go lucky guy! 

It's supposed to turn very cold the next couple of days, so I will be watching them closely, especially tomorrow night when it drops down to 4 degrees. YUCK! Kids have heating barrels they can get into, and if anyone gets too cold I can put a heat lamp in them. Thankfully it's not a long lasting cold spell. If they get through tomorrow and tomorrow night they will be fine.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't tell if goat kids or human kids are cuter...onder:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Alvin is such a character! He runs at you and attacks (jumps up so excited). Of course we need to curb the jumping habit, but it's so heartwarming that he is such a happy go lucky guy!


that's so wonderful he's so happy! :stars:
But, yeah, get that jumping in check soon! :lol: I had a darling little doeling that would ever-so-gently put her front hooves on my leg and beg for attention. It was adorable when she was 20lbs, now that she's a year old...OMG breaking that habit was so hard, cause she wasn't so gentle anymore! She still acts up now and again, but she's getting much better.

Good luck with your cold spell. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, the jumping we put a stop to generally really fast. Snow White's kids are the exception, they are just everywhere and want your full attention lol. Thankfully, they usually learn fairly quickly as they get a little older.

I weighed all the kids today, and they seem to be growing well. Squeak is still the smallest, she's such a bundle of joy ♥ 
Sugar (Snow White's girl) is the biggest, 29.5lbs at 5 weeks old. I don't think that's too bad for triplets. We also are not creep feeding them yet, they eat with mom when we feed her 2x a day. 

I need to figure out how I want to move everyone around so I can set up a creep feeder. We have a pen attached to the barn on the back side (barn shelter is 16'x7'), and that's where Snow White, Wysteria and their 5 kids are at. Originally I wanted to keep Wysteria and Snow White there for a while longer because they'll pick on the yearlings. Then I can put Dixie, Luna and their babies in the main pen with yearlings. 
But... now that Wysteria is herd boss, she picks on Snow White, I worry about Snow White getting enough hay. Otherwise, poor Snow White, she created the monster by being such a mean bully all these years, I call it Goat Karma.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:shock: 29.5lbs in 5 weeks? gotta love meat breeds!

Good luck with the creep feeder. Those can be tricky. My adults think they're babies and that they deserve to get into the creep area too :lol:

Whoa! I never thought Snow White would get deposed!

goat karma....:ROFL:


----------

